# Can't view Archive



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When I try to view the forum's Archive, I get the following message: "There have been no posts in the last 1000 days in this forum." No matter what I do, I still can't access any threads. There's obviously something wrong with it because the last post in the archive wasn't more than 1000 days ago (March 22nd, 2002, to be exact). Why is it doing this? I suspect it has something to do with the switch from EZBoards to vBulletin.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kevin,

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. The problem has been fixed. For some reason a setting got changed which didn't allow registered users to see the archive. Only admins and unregistered. Really weird. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

No prob.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When you click on a thread in the Archive forum, the names of the posters do not appear, neither do any graphics from polls.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know about the names, but I think theres a bug that removes the poster name on posts made by guests. The graphics polls didnt transfer over from EZB.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The names should be in there. I don't know why they are not. I looked in the database and the names are still listed but for some odd reason they don't show in the forums. Guess I will have to search and destroy that bug.


----------

